# Jackazz move by the contractor!!



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Posted a thread not long ago about getting pipes to the crawlspace. The job has not passed inspection yet because the GC keeps arguing with the inspector about putting the washing machine in a 2x6 wall. They finally relented and decided to put up the wall as required by the inspector. They asked me to go out this morning to move my piping into the new studs. This is what I found when I got there. 

I walked off the job. I was so pissed, I could barely speak. I told them to cancel the inspection for the afternoon, and I'll return later.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> Posted a thread not long ago about getting pipes to the crawlspace. The job has not passed inspection yet because the GC keeps arguing with the inspector about putting the washing machine in a 2x6 wall. They finally relented and decided to put up the wall as required by the inspector. They asked me to go out this morning to move my piping into the new studs. This is what I found when I got there.
> 
> I walked off the job. I was so pissed, I could barely speak. I told them to cancel the inspection for the afternoon, and I'll return later.


Why get upset?
I will plumb it as many times as they like as long as I'm billing change orders. No matter how low they cut it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why didn't they just spray foam the wall cavity .... This would have gave you the R value that the building inspector was after

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I think he's pissed that he had to go back into crawlspace and repiped from there. We are not allowed of any plumbing inside of outside walls. Btw, how do the gc know where to put the stud guard at?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I think he's pissed that he had to go back into crawlspace and repiped from there. We are not allowed of any plumbing inside of outside walls. Btw, how do the gc know where to put the stud guard at?


Strapping the outside wall making it now 2x10 ...... Is still considered a 2x10 outside wall

The reason being to keep it out of the outside walls is to maintain the R value

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That would cost him if it was me.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Cut out the floor to access the plumbing better, since it is ok to just cut out whatever is in the way. :whistling2:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Fix it , get a check. Then forget he exists. It wont take 30 min to fix. Then , when hes calling for you on fixture sitout you can ignore his call and lol.


----------



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

i know this feel bro


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Strapping the outside wall making it now 2x10 ...... Is still considered a 2x10 outside wall
> 
> The reason being to keep it out of the outside walls is to maintain the R value
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


I think it was a 4in wall and he added 2 in to it. Making it a 6 in wall. Why did he cut the pipes tho ??


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*whats the problem*

all you had to do was push that pex up through the hole an inch or two from the crawl space..

then put a couple of sharkbite
couplings on that pex and you would
 have been good to go

so whats the problem:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

You're going to have to drill new holes in the new furred out plate in order to move the piping forward, right?

Wasn't moving the piping forward and away from the sheathing of the exterior wall the whole point?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> You're going to have to drill new holes in the new furred out plate in order to move the piping forward, right?
> 
> Wasn't moving the piping forward and away from the sheathing of the exterior wall the whole point?


The water pipes are plenty far in, if they had cut them 4" up above the bottom plate, it would have been fine.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

justin said:


> Fix it , get a check. Then forget he exists. It wont take 30 min to fix. Then , when hes calling for you on fixture sitout you can ignore his call and lol.





Qball415 said:


> Why get upset?
> I will plumb it as many times as they like as long as I'm billing change orders. No matter how low they cut it.


They don't think I should charge them for this.

They have another thing coming!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why did they have to cut them ??


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great question!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> The water pipes are plenty far in, if they had cut them 4" up above the bottom plate, it would have been fine.


So you don't have to move the piping forward into the new bottom plate?

If you don't, then what was point of furring the wall out?

I'm confused.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Was it a plumbing inspector. Or a different one??


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> So you don't have to move the piping forward into the new bottom plate?
> 
> If you don't, then what was point of furring the wall out?
> 
> I'm confused.


They changed the 2X4 wall to ta 2X6 wall to allow for insulation behind the P-trap. There's plenty of room behind the water pipes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Be happy the pipes weren't cut flush with a cement slab. That has happened to those of us who do alot of slab-on-grade homes. Then you're looking for the chipping hammer........:wallbash:...........and when I was the apprentice, the chipping hammer was looking for me....


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why did they have to cut them ??


Cause they are a bunch of dingle berries. :whistling2:

I agree with whoever posted it, cut the floor wide open to gain easy access to the lines underneath. 

:laughing:


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

you should be thanking him now you can move your waterlines from the outside wall


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

According to code all outside walls will soon be 2x6 anyway. I dont know exactly when it takes effect or if its already in effect


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Cause they are a bunch of dingle berries. :whistling2:
> 
> I agree with whoever posted it, cut the floor wide open to gain easy access to the lines underneath.
> 
> :laughing:


We got some pretty brainless fools nailing wood together these days.

Was this some form of payback?
If it was I feel bad for you still,if that's their acceptable modus operandi


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bill said:


> According to code all outside walls will soon be 2x6 anyway. I dont know exactly when it takes effect or if its already in effect


That would be awesome, hope it comes to Indiana soon. Although I don't get into new construction, hopefully it will translate into remodeling. 


As for the OP, that sucks turd, and you should charge them extra for their stupidity, and tell them so.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mike Jessome said:


> you should be thanking him now you can move your waterlines from the outside wall


The lines will be in the out side wall even if he moves them he could only move them a few inches. Thank them. That's a stupid remark !!


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

When I lived in Maine putting plumbing of any kind in an outside wall was a big no no and for good reason. Now I live in N.C. and see it done all the time and guess what. They freeze!. Ive repaired pipes in outside walls run between the sheathing and the friggin insulation. If your gonna run them in the outside(dont) wall at least put them to the inside of the insulation!!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Bill said:


> According to code all outside walls will soon be 2x6 anyway. I dont know exactly when it takes effect or if its already in effect


2x6 outside walls has been code here in B.C. for several years. It's nice. Room in there for a 3" stack without firring the wall out or worrying about siding nails holing the pipe. And they're much more roomy for smaller drain/vent lines. 

Here on the wet coast we're even allowed in a pinch (not encouraged) to put WLs in provided there's a minimum 3" of insulation outside them (some R value - I don't remember the details) and the vapor barrier goes behind the pipes. I don't do that unless there's a damn good reason though. It's just asking for frozen pipe problems.


----------

